# Varying pregnancy test results



## DaisyCake (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm just looking for a bit of advice if possible please? 

I'm now 12dp5dt, I tested on Thursday (10dp5dt) with a first response and got a positive (one line was lighter than the other but it was still quite a dark line). I was in shock, it really was the last thing I expected as I have had af type pains most days during 2ww... I was just starting to think I dare believe it's true, then I tested this morning (36 hours later) with another first response and the line was quite a lot lighter than on Thursday. I'm sure this means my hcg levels have dropped? They should be rising, not falling? I feel sick with worry     my OTD is at the hospital on Monday, 14dp5dt. 

I was just wondering if any ladies have experience of getting a lighter line on a test two days after getting a positive line? 

Thanks, Daisycake xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Daisycake,

I was a serial tester and realised in the end, 'A line is a line'.

I must have done 20 plus tests and the line varied in every single one.

The digital ones take away that worry!!!

Everything crossed for you,

Dee


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ignore line strength it isn't useful. Just wait for your OTD, good luck for a sticky BFP!


----------



## DaisyCake (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks IrishDee and Goldbunny. Isn't this 2ww torture! Good to see that you two got your great results eventually. 

Dee, I did a digital test as well it said pregnant 1-2 weeks (since conception) which also worries me that my levels are low, as at 12dp5dt it should now read 2-3 weeks. (Before ttc I didn't consider myself a worrier, I'm quite a laid back person usually but I think this waiting is driving me a bit crazy!!!   )

Thanks again for responding ladies, has helped to reassure me xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the problem is that if you are inclined to worry, you are inclined to worry. it just sort of goes with the territory. You'll worry at 5, 6, 7, weeks.... worry before scans, worry after scans... *shrug*. Two options a) get used to worrying b) distract yourself since worrying doesn't actually change the outcome.  xx


----------



## DaisyCake (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks Goldbunny!! I think I'll try going with distraction   I don't think I should do any more tests as I know I am seriously over analysing. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Cautiously excited for you DaisyCake but it sounds good! Line strength is no indicator; I used First Response and the leaflet in the pack says that too. Everything crossed they make it official on Mon!


----------



## DaisyCake (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Sarah!! Will let you know on the Leeds board when I've been on Monday. Hope you're doing well xx


----------

